# A Shed and a Home Theater



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

For the past two and a half years I have been working singlehandedly on a backyard shed and a basement home theater room.

The shed is pictured here. Dimensions are 12 x 8 feet. This is a May 2007 view that shows some unusual steps and techniques.

An access opening to facilitate work has been kept in the middle of the roof all the way to this point, even as shingles were being installed. A temporary plywood cover is shown, extending past the ridge to shield most of a ridge vent from the rain.

Some over-the-ridge hold down ropes for a tarp that covered the roof earlier are still visible. 

Duct tape was put over the topmost edge of the shingles between work sessions to reduce (unfortunately it did not prevent) rain seeping under the shingles.

A rail, of scrap lumber, was mounted across the eave so ladders would not damage the edge of the shingles.

Only the primer paint has been applied. The door should be removed for final painting but for the time being I took a roller and applied primer the best I could, staying clear of the hinges. The siding has decorative grooves that unfortunately made painting more tedious. Unpainted sections of the grooves are evident while most of the surface has been primed.

The shingling is complete (and the access opening finished over)now. I don't have more recent photos and the shed is covered with snow, thus I will have to wait until spring to take more photos.

More detailed description of shed construction:
http://members.aol.com/ajaynejr/shed.htm

Description of theater room construction:
http://members.aol.com/ajaynejr/theater.htm


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: ,,,,,shed pic link didn't work for me


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Still working on the picture problem.

Seems like I can type a thousand words faster than I can snap a picture, upload it to my computer, resize it, compress it to JPG, log on to Photobucket, upload it there, copy the URL, put the URL in my forum reply, find out I made a typo, go back to Photobucket to refetch the URL, etc. Actually the picture comes out OK on my computer so there is difficult secondguessing, more time consuming than fixing a 3 way light switch or a running toilet.


----------



## raam (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice details for the theater room. I will be looking at it more closly when I start mine. Thanks


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

AllanJ said:


> Still working on the picture problem.
> 
> Seems like I can type a thousand words faster than I can snap a picture, upload it to my computer, resize it, compress it to JPG, log on to Photobucket, upload it there, copy the URL, put the URL in my forum reply, find out I made a typo, go back to Photobucket to refetch the URL, etc. Actually the picture comes out OK on my computer so there is difficult secondguessing, more time consuming than fixing a 3 way light switch or a running toilet.


what did he say ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:laughing:


----------

